# coming to the ohio river



## rageicon (Jul 5, 2013)

i live up in northern ohio cleveland area i fish out on the lake catch channels around 10-20 pounds at least once a week its a great spot to fish we are coming down to the river to try our luck on the 25-27 any spots that are pretty good spot seeing as we go to one river around the country and never hit the ohio or thought about it and i haven't done to much research on the river yet any citys that are know for fatheads? or blues ? any info given is greatly welcomed thanks 

noah


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

dude, if your catching 10-20 lb channels.. why would you fish anywhere else?? LOL

Salmonid


----------



## rageicon (Jul 5, 2013)

i only have 7 flat heads to my name and 12 blues if u ever come up to sanduskey area ill show u where to fish this is a pic of my 19 pounder pic in next massage my buddy got a 38 inch 26 pound channel its kinda a unknown thing seeing as most people try to fish for walleye and perch when its one of the best spots ive ever fished for cats


----------



## rageicon (Jul 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=189250514574471&l=543d39133d


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

dont worry the Bay has gotten all sorts of press over the last few years, the secrets long gone in the catfish world...its just too far for us in Dayton to make it up for a 1 day event. bUt wanted to fish it for the last 5-7 years. 

Salmonid


----------



## rageicon (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah but where to fish to keep catching 5lb + cats all night is the thing anyone can roll up there and throw lines in and the best bait to use some say shrimp some say worms i got the best bait ever tho =D for that spot


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I would go over to the Ohio in West Virginia. Hearing good catches over there. Around ohio, the fishing can be tough. Too many commercial nets out there. but good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

It would be hard to catch a 10-20 pound channel out of the ohio river but it does have big shovel heads in it.Shouldnt be to hard to caught a 20-30 pounder first time out. live Blue gill works good or cut bait.


----------

